# Bob Roll Bracelet



## cisakja (Feb 4, 2008)

Anybody know what the bracelet that Bob Roll and Craig Hummer are wearing on the Versus Tour de France show us ?


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

I''ve seen two, the yellow Livestrong braclet, or a Road ID braclet. can you give us a description of what it looked like?


----------



## cisakja (Feb 4, 2008)

Craig's is yellow and Bob's is orange, they don't look like Road ID's because look like they are made of the rubber that the Livestrongs are made of. Plus Road ID to my knowledge does not offer orange. They have a silver plates that look like ID's but I'm not sure.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

cisakja said:


> Anybody know what the bracelet that Bob Roll and Craig Hummer are wearing on the Versus Tour de France show us ?


Road ID bracelets. www.roadid.com - pretty good idea.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Might be the one from https://xtremesportsid.com/

I picked one up today.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I just ordered one...I never got around to it before....thanks for the reminder


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

wipeout said:


> Road ID bracelets. www.roadid.com - pretty good idea.




I got a road ID braclet a little while ago. No doubt either of these is better than none at all. I like the road ID cuz i have my emergency contact numbers lazered right on the front, plus my penacillin allergy.

I've actually started wearing it out other places as well as just cycling or jogging, ya just never know!

 
RD


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Road ID*



cisakja said:


> Anybody know what the bracelet that Bob Roll and Craig Hummer are wearing on the Versus Tour de France show us ?


They specifically talked about their Road ID bracelets a few days ago, showing them in the two colors. A day or so later, Road ID came on as a sponsor. Whaddayaknow!


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

They are both the new Elite Road ID...
They begin shipping 8/15


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That's what i ordered...nice looking


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I need to order one finally. Which would you guys get? 
Basic or Interactive?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I ordered the basic...


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I've been wearing the dog tag version of Road ID for a few years now. :thumbsup:


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Kerry Irons said:


> They specifically talked about their Road ID bracelets a few days ago, showing them in the two colors. A day or so later, Road ID came on as a sponsor. Whaddayaknow!


I'm pretty sure I know of the Versus segment you're referring to when they discussed the Road ID bracelets, and to me it reeked of a product placement ad. So I think Road ID was more likely a sponsor from the start and that discussion was staged.

Scott


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

Road ID is a great idea. I've been using them for 6 years. Luckily, I haven't needed it yet - knock on wood.


----------



## kman6234 (Jun 21, 2008)

I just ordered one the other day... haven't gotten it yet. It seems like a great product. I always carry my ID and Insurance card w/me when I ride but I feel better knowing that it's now going to be strapped to my wrist.

Also, I think what Backinthesaddle said was correct... they're wearing the new road ID model thats coming out next month.


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

the one i got is the basic.. in blue. I'm very happy with it. good communication from the company, emails, discount on second purchase, etc.....


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

JoelS said:


> Might be the one from https://xtremesportsid.com/
> 
> I picked one up today.


I have this ID bracelet and like it a lot. It's similar to the interactive version of Road ID.....updateable info online. cheap ($8 for the band & 1yr subscription, then $5/year after that). Only negative is that the band isn't personalized. It doesn't explicitly show my name, home phone, etc. It just has the xtremesportsid phone number/website & my serial number to get my info.

I'm not sure if the Road ID interactive is personalized or not. Their sample online shows that it isn't.


----------



## Time2ride (Apr 12, 2009)

*Road ID*

I have been using Road ID for a number of years now. The ones that Craig and Bob are using are from Road ID, but are not yet available. I was talking to the sales rep from Road ID the other day and she says that the newer one that you are seeing used by C & B will be available by the end of July or early August. I have been using the dog tag version and thinking of getting the wrist version for riding as I'm getting a bit annoyed of it clanging against the heart monitor strap.


----------

